# New update 2.0 Pulse App for iPad and iPhone/Touch & Lower Prices



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

First, the price on Pulse has dropped to $1.99 from the $3.99 I paid for it sometime back.  It is one of my favorite Apps and I use it everyday for watching news and tech feeds.  There now is an App for iPhone/Touch that is priced at 99 cents.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks! I just picked it up -- they mentioned it awhile back on iPad Today (great video podcast), and I'd really wanted to check it out, but not for $3.99.


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

Pulse is my favorite app and it's worth the whole $3.99 I paid for it. I'm going to check out iPad today.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for this tip. I just downloaded it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It is a good app. I wish you could get rid of the toolbar at the bottom, though.


Mike


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

If you are talking about the Pulse information at the bottom of the first page, it can be moved to another page.  The new update has five pages, so you can display everything the way you want.  I have that Pulse information on my last page.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I just downloaded it.  What are some of your favorite things to follow on Pulse?


----------

